# Lincoln town car in Progressive commercial



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Cali Way said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Well shoot if you're gonna edit my topic, whoever did it, could you atleast leave Town Car capitalized?? haha Hate when people don't capitalize that.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

You know what... just delete this topic. Stuipd ass site can't have * Lincoln Town Car Lowrider in New Progressive Commercial * as the topic so they had to edit it.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Koo


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Big johns TC


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

I heard it was a GoodTimes car :dunno:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i saw that .. nice tc... but who was hittin the switches for the guy in the low.. cuzhe had one hand out window and other on steering wheel


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


> I heard it was a GoodTimes car :dunno:


yea big johns GT


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> i saw that .. nice tc... but who was hittin the switches for the guy in the low.. cuzhe had one hand out window and other on steering wheel


Maybe he put the switches on auto?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cali Way said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Now will they really insure lowriders :dunno:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

lowriders are ghey, that car needs sum twenny ates


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Seen this tc in the mesa show


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

8fifty said:


> lowriders are ghey, that car needs sum twenny ates


Is that how many burritos you ate? Fat fuck!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^ that bad boy have an 06 frame swap?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Now will they really insure lowriders :dunno:


I had a ride with all gold and murals back in the day. Those fuckers said they would insure the car ( was 19 didn't know any better). 6 months later I found out they wouldn't cover my paint and wheels. Dropped them like a bad habit.


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

....


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

I just saw this commercial while watching Lockup on MSNBC. I would LOVE to fuck Flo, the Progressive girl in the backseat of that TC! :x:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JasonVoorhees said:


> I just saw this commercial while watching Lockup on MSNBC. I would LOVE to fuck Flo, the Progressive girl in the backseat of that TC! :x:


Flo is gross looking. Like her panoche smells like old cheese.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Funny they put a white guy? An guessin.that's not the owner but the vato prob wanted his car on the tv do bad he sold out lmao.funny ass.hell.he prob was in. the back.seat.hittin the switch :rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Props to the homie Big John


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

drivebye said:


> Funny they put a white guy? An guessin.that's not the owner but the vato prob wanted his car on the tv do bad he sold out lmao.funny ass.hell.he prob was in. the back.seat.hittin the switch :rofl:


 ...this fOol...


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

The guy driving that says hes going on break is the younger dude from the commercials its not cuz hes white


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Cali Way said:


> ]


nice avatar. i took that picture.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Now will they really insure lowriders :dunno:


if not you might be able to claim false advertisement.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice car, and I like them commericals, very nice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah my aunt works at Insurance place where I get my Progressive.. she said they don't do the Lowriders anymore


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Ups to Big John on the commercial!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

They do insure lowriders....u just have to buy a whole nother policy for all the custom shit


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> They do insure lowriders....u just have to buy *a whole nother* policy for all the custom shit


A whole nother policy..? Is that a step above Full-Coverage? :biggrin:

I just have liability now...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

supersporting88 said:


> I had a ride with all gold and murals back in the day. Those fuckers said they would insure the car ( was 19 didn't know any better). 6 months later I found out they wouldn't cover my paint and wheels. Dropped them like a bad habit.


figures :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> if not you might be able to claim false advertisement.


oh and sue them for promoting unsafe driving :rofl:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I love this commercial!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

DELETE THREAD PLEASE

DELETE THREAD PLEASE

DELETE THREAD PLEASE


----------

